# Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?



## dimi (19. August 2009)

*Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Hi Leute, 

was haltet Ihr von RAM-Wasserkühlung? Z.B. bei Corsair Dominator werden ja sogar spezielle Aufsätze mit Lüftern angeboten - wäre da eine WaKü evtl. besser?

Speziell z.B. Aquacomputer ramplex RAM-Kühler copper edition


----------



## nemetona (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Den Ram mit Wasser zu kühlen macht nur Sinn, wenn du gar keinen Luftstrom im Gehäuse hast und ihn deutlich oberhalb seiner Spezifikationen betreibst. Alles andere ist Geldwerschwendung und RAM-Wasserkühler bremsen den Durchfluss recht stark.


----------



## MetallSimon (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

also ich bin der meinung,dass jeder,der seinen ram mit wasser kühlt,die sounkarte sowie laufwerke auchnoch wasserkühlen sollte
ne ram wasserkühlung find ich fast völlig sinnlos


----------



## Burgundy (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Wie Nemetona richtig sagt machts nur Sinn bei Exreme OC und selbst da ist es fraglich.
Wenn mans nur aus Spaß an der Freud oder um besser verschlauchen zu können machen möchte ist es auch ok


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Technisch finde ich es ebenfalls selten sinnvoll ...manche machens einfach der Vollständigkeit halber oder wegen der Optik 

Bei mir werden keine RAM-Wasserkühler in den PC kommen.. außer ich wüsste irgendwann nicht mehr wohin mit dem Geld 

MfG


----------



## dimi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> also ich bin der meinung,dass jeder,der seinen ram mit wasser kühlt,die sounkarte sowie laufwerke auchnoch wasserkühlen sollte





Und was ist mit Festplatten (ernst gemeint)?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Festplatten werden nur mit Wasser gekühlt weil sie dann auch gedämmt werden.

PS: ich halte RAM Wasserkühlung für unnötig und Geldverschwendung.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

die optimale betriebstemperatur bei festplatten liegt afaik bei 30-40°C es mach also keinen sinn festplatten mit wasser zu kühlen... einen wärmestau sollte man aber auch vermeiden, also am besten ein sanfter luftzug


----------



## MaeXxXchen (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

ich halt nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll! aber ne lukü bringt echt was!
schau mal hier vorbei!


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

@ov3rclock3d92 dabei wird die HDD/die HDD's aber nicht gedämmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*



dimi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was haltet Ihr von RAM-Wasserkühlung? Z.B. bei Corsair Dominator werden ja sogar spezielle Aufsätze mit Lüftern angeboten - wäre da eine WaKü evtl. besser?



Also ehe man sich einen Luftkühler dafür kauft, kann man auch gleich nen Wakühler nehmen - zumal es für die Dominator afaik von Mips einen genau passenden Aufsatz gibt und im Vergleich zum RAM selbst ist der fast schon billig.
Aber eigentlich ist n einfacher Lüfter mehr als genug, wenn überhaupt.
(ich kam im letzten -Kurz- Test kaum über 40°C RAM-Temperatur bei Minimallüftung, aber 1,5V und eher untertaktet könnte da einen Anteil dran haben)



MetallSimon schrieb:


> also ich bin der meinung,dass jeder,der seinen ram mit wasser kühlt,die sounkarte sowie laufwerke auchnoch wasserkühlen sollte



Meine Soundkarte hat aber keine passenden Bohrungen 



dimi schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Festplatten (ernst gemeint)?



Macht Sinn in fanless Systemen oder in Ultra-Silent-Systemen, die zuviele Festplatten für Bitumenboxen & Minimalbelüftung haben.
Allerdings ist es verdammt schwer, in diesen Lautstärkebereichen noch ausreichend niedrige Wassertemperaturen zu haben. Bei einem System, in dem Dominator-RAM angemessen ist, würde ich da mal min. 3 Moras oder/und mehrere Kreisläufe veranschlagen.

(und SSDs anregen)


----------



## MaeXxXchen (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*



> Aber eigentlich ist n einfacher Lüfter mehr als genug, wenn überhaupt.
> (ich kam im letzten -Kurz- Test kaum über 40°C RAM-Temperatur bei Minimallüftung, aber 1,5V und eher untertaktet könnte da einen Anteil dran haben)



jepp, aber ddr2 speicher z.B wird oftmals mit 2-2,2V betrieben!
da wirds schon deutlich über 50°C warm!
ich habs mit lukü ausprobiert, und da wirds selbst mit 2,3-2,4V nicht so warm!


----------



## newbiech (21. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Hoi

Also ich hab ein (fast) komplettes fanless System, meine Dominators habe ich ebenfalls unter Wasser gesetzt und tatsächlich finde ich die MIPs im vergleich zum Rest des Systems ein Schnäppchen.  Und eben, die Festplatten sind in einer Dämmbox und werden "nur" 34° warm. 

Das Betriebsgeräusch meiner Daddelmaschine wird jetzt einzig und allein durch das Netzteil (850er BeQuiet) bestimmt - und das geht mir langsam auf den Nerv. 

Tatsächlich ist der ironisch gemeinte Verweis auf die Soundkarte gar nicht mal sooo weit hergeholt.  Das Teil ist - wahrscheinlich auch weil sehr nah beim NT - der wärmste Punkt im System, schätze ich. Genaues kann ich noch nicht sagen, weil ich nächste Woche erst alle Sleeves und die Tempfühler verlegt hab.

Gruss


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Also wenns nicht mir extremen Extrakosten verbudnen ist, oder sogar schon serienmäßig unterstützt wird (wie bei Corasair oder OCZ, zB) dann denke ich spricht nix gegen die RAms im Kreislauf, ob es einen Vorteil unter normalem Nutzen bringt weiß ich nicht. Also wenns fast kostenlos geboten wird oder zur Optik passt dann ja sonst nich unbedingt, meine nächsten RAMS sind zB auch wassergekühlt, aber nich weil ich das so wollte, osndern weils mit die letzten Päarchen DDR2-1200er sind, und nutzen werd ich das Feature 100pro


----------



## Arikus (21. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Ich hab mich für die Luftkühlung beim RAM entschieden, seit ich den Monsta drin habe, fehlt der Luftzug durchs Gehäuse.

btw, die Festplatten hab ich Wassergekühlt. Hatte die vorher mit dem Scythe 4x Entkoppler eingebaut, aber da wurden die ohne guten Luftzug über 50° Warm. Mit der Wasserkühlung halte ich sie auf Konstante 35° (Wassertemp konstant 30°). Die Lüfterdrehzahl wird immer entsprechend der Last und der Umgebungstemperatur erhöht oder gesenkt.


----------



## newbiech (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*



Arikus schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für die Luftkühlung beim RAM entschieden, seit ich den Monsta drin habe, fehlt der Luftzug durchs Gehäuse.



Versteh ich nicht. Kein Luftzug und deswegen Luftkühlung?


----------



## On/OFF (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Nichts , da Ram sehr heis werden darf bzw kann. Ich emfehle dir höher getakteten Ram zu kaufen wie dein Board verträgt . Was ich in der nächsten Runde ^^ auch machen werde   
mfg


----------



## DonVotz (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

genau das taugt nichts, und bremst das system


----------



## Parnshion (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Also Ram-Wakü ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Von allem Komponente sind Ram mit Abstand das am wenigsten Wärme abgibt, deswegen braucht es kein Wakü. Wäre aber nicht verkehrt wenn man Ram auch unter Wasser setzt. Wenn jemand zu viel Kohle hat und wie hier schon genannt wurde, aufs Optik aus ist, kann man ruhig Ram mit Wakü versehen. Und bei Dual-Laing Pumpen spielt die Durchflussbremsen auch keine Rolle mehr


----------



## Arikus (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*



newbiech schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Kein Luftzug und deswegen Luftkühlung?



ich hatte erst einen Radiator im Gehäusedeckel, der die Luft nach unten ins Gehäuse gepustet hatte. Da reichte der Luftzug aus um den Speicher zu kühlen, jetzt habe ich den Radi um 90° gedreht verbaut, also kein Lüfter mehr auf den Ram gerichtet.

Die Gehäuselüfter bewirken bei den mittleren beiden Rammodulen nichts, daher den extra "Luftkühler", siehe Bild oben.

den OCZ Ram Kühler habe ich auf ~1500u/min gedrosselt, das reicht vollkommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*



MaeXxXchen schrieb:


> jepp, aber ddr2 speicher z.B wird oftmals mit 2-2,2V betrieben!
> da wirds schon deutlich über 50°C warm!
> ich habs mit lukü ausprobiert, und da wirds selbst mit 2,3-2,4V nicht so warm!



Ich vermute mal, die meisten High-End-Käufer (und RAM-Wakü ist definitiv nicht Low-Budget) haben mitlerweile DDR3. Ansonsten aus der Retro-Ecke: mein DDR400 ging bis auf 65-70°C (ebenfalls bei minimal Belüftung), was immer noch unproblematisch ist.


----------



## cyphermax (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Ist eben auch etwas für das Auge.Wenn es wassergekühlte DDR 2 9600er 5-5-5-15 gäbe,würde ich mir auch 8 Gig davon holen.


----------



## Arikus (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, die meisten High-End-Käufer (und RAM-Wakü ist definitiv nicht Low-Budget) haben mitlerweile DDR3. Ansonsten aus der Retro-Ecke: mein DDR400 ging bis auf 65-70°C (ebenfalls bei minimal Belüftung), was immer noch unproblematisch ist.



allerdings wird doch DDR 3 dank niedrigerer Spannung nicht so warm wie DDR2 oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von von RAM-Wasserkühlung?*

Genau. Deswegen mess ich im Moment auch nur 42,2°C.


----------

